# [evdl] ev convert? No win



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Trying to do ev conversion during bad economic time is no win proposition.

No reasonable priced donors available, people dont buy new cars. 

Ideal light weight vehicles are even more expensive as people keep them to
save gas.

Been there done that.

Do we have to start building cars from scratch too?.

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EV-CONVERT-NO-WIN-tp3502513p3502513.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] EV CONVERT? NO WIN*

Last I knew auto sales were up, people are buying new cars, and if you cant
find a cheap donor you just aren't looking hard enough.

http://www.nytimes.com/2011/05/04/business/04auto.html





> hi-tech wrote:
> >
> > Trying to do ev conversion during bad economic time is no win proposition.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] EV CONVERT? NO WIN*

What do you define as a cheap enough donor? I just took a quick look on the
local craigslist, and found about a six Honda Civic hatchbacks for under
$2000, a few other suitable cars and old small pickups for under $1200.

And, stop yelling......

Z



> AMPhibian <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Last I knew auto sales were up, people are buying new cars, and if you cant
> > find a cheap donor you just aren't looking hard enough.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] EV CONVERT? NO WIN*



> hi-tech wrote:
> > Trying to do EV conversion during bad economic time is no win proposition.
> > No reasonable priced donors available, people don't buy new cars.
> > Ideal light weight vehicles are even more expensive as people keep them to
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] EV CONVERT? NO WIN*

Who's yelling?




> Zeke Yewdall wrote:
> >
> > What do you define as a cheap enough donor? I just took a quick look on
> > the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] EV CONVERT? NO WIN*

Every post from Mr so called hi-tech is titled in all caps......



> AMPhibian <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Who's yelling?
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] EV CONVERT? NO WIN*

Correct, so why is he always yelling in his subject line? LOL

Sincerely,
Mark Grasser


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Zeke Yewdall
Sent: Friday, May 06, 2011 1:22 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] EV CONVERT? NO WIN

Every post from Mr so called hi-tech is titled in all caps......



> AMPhibian <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Who's yelling?
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] ev convert? no win*

cheap?, i said reasonable...

most recent search, a minute ago, at Ebay found no small pickup truck at 2k$
or below, only large 4x4 trucks 

If you have seen any... show me the link, allegations are just allegations.

Do you find an small 1989 mazda pickup truck for over 3.4k$ a reasonable
price? I dont. 

So far that is the oly thing i have found, besides a 1972 small datsun car
for about 3k$ 3/4 body no engine no transmission 

have hearing difficulties, not to *hurt* for those of you who dont, capital
have been removed.

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/ev-convert-no-win-tp3502513p3504046.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] ev convert? no win*

EBay buy it now 650.00 Chevy S10. Needs engine work, a little body work. To
me a prime candidate. I have to believe they are out there. I bought an 88
Fiero for 800 bucks last fall. Also a prime candidate.

I think a little looking finds it, not a 5 minute look.

1995 show truck for fix up or parts-needs engine work

Mark Grasser
Balyntec Products
>From my shop PC


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of hi-tech
Sent: Friday, May 06, 2011 3:29 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] ev convert? no win

cheap?, i said reasonable...

most recent search, a minute ago, at Ebay found no small pickup truck at 2k$
or below, only large 4x4 trucks 

If you have seen any... show me the link, allegations are just allegations.

Do you find an small 1989 mazda pickup truck for over 3.4k$ a reasonable
price? I dont. 

So far that is the oly thing i have found, besides a 1972 small datsun car
for about 3k$ 3/4 body no engine no transmission 

have hearing difficulties, not to *hurt* for those of you who dont, capital
have been removed.

--
View this message in context:
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/ev-convert-no-w
in-tp3502513p3504046.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] ev convert? no win*

Once again feeding the .......... 

I am quite sure you can do better than complaining on this list. 

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/2366017897.html
http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/2365842805.html
http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/2363354139.html
http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/2359451013.html
http://sacramento.craigslist.org/cto/2355081589.html

http://www.autogator.com/details.php?vstockno=R6210&template=builder

-----
If you don't understand, be patient, you will. Now I understand. 
--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/ev-convert-no-win-tp3502513p3504126.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] ev convert? no win*

It's also fun to do searches for common engine problem words such as
"blown engine" or "head gasket". A great way to find those "mechanics
specials".


On Fri, May 6, 2011 at 12:38 PM, Mark Grasser <[email protected]> wro=
te:
> EBay buy it now 650.00 Chevy S10. Needs engine work, a little body work. =
To
> me a prime candidate. I have to believe they are out there. I bought an 88
> Fiero for 800 bucks last fall. Also a prime candidate.
>
> I think a little looking finds it, not a 5 minute look.
>
> 1995 show truck for fix up or parts-needs engine work
>
> Mark Grasser
> Balyntec Products
> >From my shop PC
>
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Beh=
alf
> Of hi-tech
> Sent: Friday, May 06, 2011 3:29 PM
> To: [email protected]
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] ev convert? no win
>
> cheap?, i said reasonable...
>
> most recent search, a minute ago, at Ebay found no small pickup truck at =
2k$
> or below, only large 4x4 trucks
>
> If you have seen any... show me the link, allegations are just allegation=
s.
>
> Do you find an small 1989 mazda pickup truck for over 3.4k$ a reasonable
> price? I dont.
>
> So far that is the oly thing i have found, besides a 1972 small datsun car
> for about 3k$ 3/4 body no engine no transmission
>
> have hearing difficulties, not to *hurt* for those of you who dont, capit=
al
> have been removed.
>
> --
> View this message in context:
> http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/ev-convert-n=
o-w
> in-tp3502513p3504046.html
> Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
> Nabble.com.
>
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] ev convert? no win*

gottdi,

will check every link you provided...

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/ev-convert-no-win-tp3502513p3504481.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] ev convert? no win*

Never understood why you can't seem to do the same. Took me all but 3 minutes
and a little cut and paste. Ebay sucks. CL will be your best bet. Your area
is best and I am quite sure you can find stuff near you. Go to work and stop
being a .................. and I will stop feeding the ................

It is a waste of time. 

Pete 

-----
If you don't understand, be patient, you will. Now I understand. 
--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/ev-convert-no-win-tp3502513p3504495.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] ev convert? no win*

Daniel,

I just search for price range, so vehicle condition does not matter, no need
to include it in search parameters .

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/ev-convert-no-win-tp3502513p3504499.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] ev convert? no win*

gottdi,

you dont have to read my posts.. nor reply them either

10-4 over and out for the rest of...

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/ev-convert-no-win-tp3502513p3504504.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] ev convert? no win*

Your right, I don't need to respond but I guarantee condition is very very
very important. 

So if condition does not really matter then I have the perfect choice for
you. Light weight and can handle 2300 lbs of payload. Easy to work on and an
excellent choice of platform and cool too. Some TLC is required but since
condition does not matter this will be of little concern. 

Have a check on this one. 

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/detail.php?id=1042280

Pete 

-----
If you don't understand, be patient, you will. Now I understand. 
--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/ev-convert-no-win-tp3502513p3504545.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] ev convert? no win*



> Mark Grasser wrote:
> >
> > I bought an 88
> > Fiero for 800 bucks last fall. Also a prime candidate.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] EV CONVERT? NO WIN*

I just wanted to point out that you're going to have to spend at least $500
for any donor car (at least in this area). The recycling shops locally are
advertising $500 guaranteed for any car, it doesn't have to run, and they'll
come get it. 

That tends to put a floor on the value of any donor; even with a blown
engine.

I assume this is because the cost of scrap is high enough to make the $500
investment worthwhile for then.

Mike

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of hi-tech
Sent: Friday, May 06, 2011 6:30 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] EV CONVERT? NO WIN

Trying to do ev conversion during bad economic time is no win proposition.

No reasonable priced donors available, people dont buy new cars. 

Ideal light weight vehicles are even more expensive as people keep them to
save gas.

Been there done that.

Do we have to start building cars from scratch too?.

--
View this message in context:
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EV-CONVERT-NO-W
IN-tp3502513p3502513.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] EV CONVERT? NO WIN*

Tony,
You mean the original post below?
Probably someone started a new thread 
to convert the subject line to small letters? 


Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 XoIP: +31877841130

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of hi-tech
Sent: Friday, May 06, 2011 5:30 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] EV CONVERT? NO WIN

Trying to do ev conversion during bad economic time is no win
proposition.

No reasonable priced donors available, people dont buy new cars. 

Ideal light weight vehicles are even more expensive as people keep them
to save gas.

Been there done that.

Do we have to start building cars from scratch too?.

--
View this message in context:
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EV-CONVERT-
NO-WIN-tp3502513p3502513.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] ev convert? no win*

*which* country's Ebay are you looking at?
If someone says "there are a ton here for a song"
and someone else on the same forum says
"I can't find any reasonable for any decent price"
they can be both right, but not in the same location.
Here in California there are tons of vehicles in good
shape going for little money, but that does not mean
that it is true everywhere or that the same type and age
vehicle would be in good shape in other (rustbelt) areas.
Buying a 15 or 20 year old vehicle with *no* rust is
standard here.
In my home country (The Netherlands) almost every car
of that age would need serious work to pass the yearly
safety inspection where they are very particular about
how far the rust ia allowed to have attacked support
members and such.
Most vehicles there are junked because of rust,
while in California many junked cars have bad engine or 
transmission.

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 XoIP: +31877841130

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of hi-tech
Sent: Friday, May 06, 2011 12:29 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] ev convert? no win

cheap?, i said reasonable...

most recent search, a minute ago, at Ebay found no small pickup truck at
2k$ or below, only large 4x4 trucks 

If you have seen any... show me the link, allegations are just
allegations.

Do you find an small 1989 mazda pickup truck for over 3.4k$ a reasonable
price? I dont. 

So far that is the oly thing i have found, besides a 1972 small datsun
car for about 3k$ 3/4 body no engine no transmission 

have hearing difficulties, not to *hurt* for those of you who dont,
capital have been removed.

--
View this message in context:
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/ev-convert-
no-win-tp3502513p3504046.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] EV CONVERT? NO WIN*

Cor van,

On May 06, 2011; at 3:29pm
I personnaly edited the subject line to read ""ev convert? no win", lower
case letter, if it went back to capital letters, i dont knw why.

Another strange thing happened on another thread i started, all post
dessapeared, except for one posted by another person


--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/ev-convert-no-win-tp3502513p3505683.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] ev convert? no win*

Cor Van,

"*which* country's Ebay are you looking at?"

G. O. USA. 

"they can be both right, but not in the same location."

I included *all* U.S.A. locations,

any distance from zip code 33028 *and* 
price only from 500 to 2000 dollars, 

i buy from ebay since 2004, know all the tricks to find anything. Buying
cars and stuff you find in CL as a very particular and articulated poster
suggested... you are on your own. 

Ebay/PayPal is something else, as far as security and seller telling the
truth, they better do... 

pd
I miss listening to radio Netherlands, very very good.

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/ev-convert-no-win-tp3502513p3505709.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] ev convert? no win*

http://evdl.org/archive/index.html

???

similar off thread threads have been started,

would like to know what is the purpose... board law and order is within this
board 'adminisitrative' jurisdiction

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/ev-convert-no-win-tp3502513p3505746.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] ev convert? no win*



> Tony wrote:
> > I miss listening to radio Netherlands, very very good.
> 
> Yeah. I stood at the foot of their antennas in Flevoland,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] ev convert? no win*

Cor Van,

"the improved terminator that I designed allowed the balanced bus to work
even in the highest EMF we could find."

why didn't you call me?, so you could try it right next to 'my' am 810khz
station [50kw], they are usually 10kw at the most. One of the most scaring
xtransmitter i have touched [got rf zap], besides a uhf tv xtransmitter in
Orlando FL [ 25kv repeller voltage 7.5 amps]

I used to be a broadcast [am, fm tv] engineer, years ago, fled to greener
pasture. 

"from the controller "upset the (BMS & other) communication..."

btw
BMS is your competitor right in CA.
http://www.bms-inc.com/contact.php 

"http://www.rnw.nl/english/listening-guide"

will check that link, I listened to it short wave decades ago, durig 2009
did it again every night, on a local station retransmitting [satellite
feed] station. That was my way of falling to sleep, to distract and lower my
head rpm 

btw2 
i just started to come acrros some decent 'donors'

1.5k$ 1996 vw jetta

4k$ 1990 vw betle, manual 5 speed!!, got to go for that one.

what do you think of them?

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/ev-convert-no-win-tp3502513p3507120.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] ev convert? no win*

http://evdl.org/archive/index.html

????

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/ev-convert-no-win-tp3502513p3507128.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] ev convert? no win*

We also tested at the foot of an approx 1 MW (!) AM national broadcast
tower 
http://www.waniewski.de/MW/Flevoland/flevoland_mw_1en.htm
When you tried to insert the key into the van's door lock, you were
greeted with sparks from the key to the lock....
Since we were verifying all possible frequencies we could find,
we also tried various radar stations and the powerful shortwave station
of RNW.

Regards,

Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 XoIP: +31877841130

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of hi-tech
Sent: Sunday, May 08, 2011 8:11 AM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] ev convert? no win

Cor Van,

"the improved terminator that I designed allowed the balanced bus to
work even in the highest EMF we could find."

why didn't you call me?, so you could try it right next to 'my' am
810khz station [50kw], they are usually 10kw at the most. One of the
most scaring xtransmitter i have touched [got rf zap], besides a uhf tv
xtransmitter in Orlando FL [ 25kv repeller voltage 7.5 amps]

I used to be a broadcast [am, fm tv] engineer, years ago, fled to
greener pasture. 

"from the controller "upset the (BMS & other) communication..."

btw
BMS is your competitor right in CA.
http://www.bms-inc.com/contact.php 

"http://www.rnw.nl/english/listening-guide"

will check that link, I listened to it short wave decades ago, durig
2009 did it again every night, on a local station retransmitting
[satellite feed] station. That was my way of falling to sleep, to
distract and lower my head rpm 

btw2
i just started to come acrros some decent 'donors'

1.5k$ 1996 vw jetta

4k$ 1990 vw betle, manual 5 speed!!, got to go for that one.

what do you think of them?

--
View this message in context:
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/ev-convert-
no-win-tp3502513p3507120.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] ev convert? no win*

Folks, this thread is off topic. Please bring it back on topic, or end the 
thread.

Thanks,

David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
EVDL Administrator

= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =
EVDL Information: http://www.evdl.org/help/
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = 
Note: mail sent to "evpost" and "etpost" addresses will not 
reach me. To send a private message, please obtain my 
email address from the webpage http://www.evdl.org/help/ .
= = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = = =


_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

